# Con la mente del poi ( return to zero)



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2015)

Si, con la mente del poi e rinati sotto ogni aspetto da eventi come il tradimento, tutto il passato, a volte, sembra essere stato vissuto da altre persone, non da me. Leggere in questo forum ti porta indietro e ti porta a far uscire quei ricordi che ti creano empatia con chi si trova uguale o quasi, a come ti trovavi tu.  Scrivere cercando un contatto, cercando di aiutare chi come te sta passando l'esperienza del tradimento è un passaggio che definirei naturale,istintivo e umano.

Poi ci si ritrova a guardare un film, un film dove una donna partorisce un figlio che muore nel grembo.
Poi ci si ritrova a guardare quel film dove quel marito ha una relazione extraconiugale.
Poi ci si ritrova a guardare quel film dove la relazione extraconiugale, scoperta dalla moglie, ha quell'importanza relativa che rimane confinata nell'importanza che si dovrebbe dare ad un tradimento, concentrandosi seriamente su quegli eventi che sconvolgono, e stavolta in maniera indelebile, e pienamente condivisibili in quanto indice di gravità dell'accaduto, e, nel dover partorire un figlio morto che abbracci e baci senza poterlo crescere ed amare.


----------

